# NEED HELP WITH ECLIPSE AVN5435



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

WHEN I HOOK IT UP IT SAYS CHECK MAP CD? DO I NEED A DISK OR SOMETHING? BOUGHT IT FROM A FRIEND OF MINE.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Yeah you need that map disc wont work with out it. Id would see if he has it cause other wise you need to order one from eclipse


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 17 2008, 02:15 PM~10188340
> *Yeah you need that map disc wont work with out it. Id would see if he has it cause other wise you need to order one from eclipse
> *


DOES ANYBODY HAVE THIS DISK? ECLIPSE SAID THIS MODEL IS DISCONTINUED.


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

try searching for it on ebay it might pop up, good luck bro


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ECLIPSE-NAVIGATION...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya that requires the cd. and if im not mistakin u need to get updated versions too.

thats why i like the new panasonic one, cant recall the model number but it doesnt require any cds but still needs updates which are easily done


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2008, 03:09 AM~10212836
> *ya that requires the cd.  and if im not mistakin u need to get updated versions too.
> 
> thats why i like the new panasonic one, cant recall the model number but it doesnt require any cds but still needs updates which are easily done
> *


Does it need to be in all the time or just to power up?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

never really messed with those units becuz i dont like the whole cd option. im not sure if the disk needs to be in the whole time ur using ur navigation


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Cd needs to be in for the inital start up. After the if you dont want to use it you dont have to have it.


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 18 2008, 06:50 PM~10199881
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ECLIPSE-NAVIGATION...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


dont work....


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------

